
Court: Google and Bing Don't Have to Censor “Torrent” Searches – TorrentFreak - SimplyUseless
https://torrentfreak.com/court-google-and-bing-dont-have-to-censor-torrent-searches-160719/
======
inputjoker
If it were successful, it would have been fucked up.

